
I made millions out of the last debt crisis. Now the wealthy stand to win again - throwaway888abc
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/may/07/i-made-millions-last-debt-crisis-rich-win-coronavirus-fair-tax
======
kristianp
This guy is saying taxing the rich is the solution, but the problem is the way
governments try to stimulate the economy. By lowering rates and supplying
money to the rich, they make the rich richer more than they stimulate the
economy.

~~~
kyuudou
The income tax just barely services the national debt, IIRC. None of it goes
to pay for any services. The whole thing is very ugly. There's a great
infograph "Death and Taxes" that shows where the budget goes (not what pays
for it, or anything about black budgets), good start. The whole "my taxes pay
for" meme is just off. Your taxes just service some numbered debt. It's
depressing to think about.

------
tengbretson
> I'm not going to make any prescriptions about how the money be spent, but
> the important part is that you take it away from those damn rich people!

~~~
klmadfejno
People feel really entitled to what they earned, because, they earned it. The
thing is, their ability to earn it is predicated on society being set up in
such a way that the resources available to them make that path of earning
possible. It's hardly unreasonable to think that one should pay extra back to
society to accommodate that.

------
glofish
the author complains that the stock market is up since its lows and labels
that as fat cats getting rich again.

> It is not right that society’s richest people profit from this crisis while
> millions fall into desperate poverty. I include myself in this.

there is an easy way to start rectifying this injustice, if the author truly
believes it is not fair. He can donate his wealth to the government - yes that
is a thing. Will he do it? After all he argues it is fundamentally unfair.
Writing an editorial is just talk, time he does the walk.

~~~
narak
This has always been a shit argument. Injustice has to be fixed across the
board, otherwise it's a tax on just the honest/moral people.

~~~
glofish
I am talking about the choice of word and testing wether he means it or not.

If he said that the would not mind paying more for taxes, that is ok.

Saying "it is not fair" is just populist BS - would you keep money that you
honestly thought was given unfairly to you?

~~~
Nevermark
You are being pedantic.

Think: a sincere declaration of a willingness to cooperatively sacrifice to
solve a group problem, if others do too.

Don't think: an offer to individually self-immolate, which would not solve the
problem. That is a straw man test of whether someone "means" business.

